# Regional Forums > United States > North West US >  *4th Seattle Metro Reptile Expo - May 11 in Renton*

## NWReptileExpos

4th Seattle Metro Reptile Expo
Saturday, May 11th, 2013
Renton Community Center (2 carpeted full size gymnasiums with FREE parking!)
1715 SE Maple Valley Hwy.
Renton, Washington 98057

Show Hours: 10 am to 5 pm
Live Presentations from the Monroe Reptile Zoo at 12 pm and 2 pm
Buy direct from the finest breeders and dealers in the Pacific Northwest!
$8 adults, $4 age 6-12, 5 & under free
SeattleReptileExpo.com


2013/2014 Schedule:

5/11/13 Renton Community Center - Renton, Washington
8/17/13 Holiday Inn - Wilsonville, Oregon (last show at this venue!)
1/18/14 Columbia Conference Center @ Airport Holiday Inn - Portland, Oregon (NEW, HUGE VENUE)
2014 Spring Renton, WA show T.B.A.
8/23/14 Columbia Conference Center @ Airport Holiday Inn - Portland, Oregon

*NWReptileExpos.com*

*Sponsored by ZOO MED, Glacier Rodents, AcrylicReptileCages.com, & Black Widow Terrarium Company

----------


## SnowShredder

I'll be there!

----------


## Anatopism

I'm stopping for breakfast with a couple friends I convinced to go, then heading over  :Very Happy:

----------


## MVanTassel

Im going  :Smile:

----------


## Sama

I will be there.

----------


## jhaskins

Looking forward to this  :Smile:

----------


## Webley

I can't wait for it  :Smile:

----------


## STjepkes

Very excited for this!!

----------


## Minjo

Would love to go but flying from Juneau, AK for a one day show is not worth it.  If it was 2 days, then I could justify a $350+ round trip air ticket


Minjo
1.0 genetic stripe (Kanubis Ihmotep)
0.0.1 normal (Miss Snakey Balla Masquerade aka Balla)
3.0 cats ( DK, Todor, Max)

----------


## SnowShredder

Did anyone pick anything up?

----------

